
Ask HN: Have you used Ethereum computing platfrom in production? - tzury
Hi all,
Ethereum advertises itself as a[1]:<p><pre><code>    decentralized platform that runs smart contracts: 
    applications that run exactly as programmed without 
    any possibility of downtime, censorship, fraud or 
    third party interference.

    These apps run on a custom built  blockchain, an 
    enormously powerful shared global infrastructure 
    that can move value around and represent the ownership 
    of property.
</code></pre>
I wonder then, has anyone so far built anything on top of it?
Anything that is used in production and replaces actual more `traditional&#x27; computing platforms such as cloud.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ethereum.org&#x2F;
======
gnazarkin
When I was first playing around with it and learning Solidity I created
something that allows any party to deploy an escrow smart contract that
releases deposited funds when a condition is met using an Oracle. Thought
about how decentralized deals between parties could be made in the future on
Ethereum and verified by an Oracle. You can find it here -
[http://dealmate.io/](http://dealmate.io/). It doesn't replace 'traditional'
computing, but allows for a whole new set of features and possibilities that
'traditional' cloud computing isn't best suited for. BTW, it's just a
prototype and not really used for real transactions, at least yet.

------
sharemywin
A bunch of Dapps on Ethereum:
[https://dapps.ethercasts.com/](https://dapps.ethercasts.com/)

10 that somebody thinks are cool:
[https://disruptordaily.com/top-10-disruptive-ethereum-
decent...](https://disruptordaily.com/top-10-disruptive-ethereum-
decentralized-apps-and-projects/)

